# Dinas Mawddwy Lead mine - June 2018



## Newage (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi All

Another mixed week in Wales, aircraft on Friday and Mines on Saturday (all washed down with plenty of Rev James).

Not much is known about this mine, not even it`s name, I was taken up there by one of the locals and even he did not know much about it, no entry on Aditnow so your guess is as good as mine.

The mine is about 3/4 of a mile to the west of Dinas Mawddwy on the hill side above the A470.

We found 5 possible adits.
1 with water way too deep for waders
1 Blocked by rock spoil from a timber road.
1 flooded but accessible
1 small adit leading to a drop from hell (about 100+ feet)
1 flooded, blocked and full of silt (unable to work out the depth)

The first picture is a plan from memory of the mine.

















This is a side passage off to the right, it all looks innocent enough,you are walking
through 4 or 5 inches of water and its pitch black.






Now this is a close up shot of the end of the passage just before it doglegs right and carry`s on.






That`s one deep pit.

When walking along this passage you pass underneath the drop shaft/air shaft, it is reached by a small adit further up the hill side.

Looking in to the adit then looking do the f***** big arse drop.











Well there you go sports fans, thanks for looking, all and any comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures over on my FlickR site so head over too:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157696882890601

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Jul 2, 2018)

That last photo is epic!


----------



## Newage (Jul 3, 2018)

Cheers mate, I’ve got a shot looking up but it’s not as good.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 7, 2018)

You're getting into this lark aren't you !! Some really good pics there mate and as Mr D states that last shot is a belter !! You will have to give me the location - I'm sure the missus won't mind another visit to the garden centre !!


----------

